
Show HN: CronToday write, save, and read later anything - NarcisMirandes
CronToday is an easy way to write, save, and read later anything. It can send a daily email to help you write more.<p>The origin
I all began when Paul Graham sent a tweet:<p>@paulg. Jan 13:<p>&quot;Is there an easy way to build, or a startup that offers, something that will email you once a day asking &#x27;What&#x27;s happening?&#x27; and then accumulate the replies?<p>We once funded a startup that did this, and it left a hole in my life when it shut down.&quot;<p>At first, I thought: that is interesting. I could build that. But in a few minutes, there were a lot of people that make suggestions for other products that could do something similar. So, probably the problem is already solved and forgot about it.<p>But in the next days, I keep on thinking about that. I would like to use a site like the one that Paul Graham described. So, I went back to that tweet and checked all the solutions that the people gave. Most of them were not exactly what Paul Graham explained and what I need. All of them were quite complicated and I did not like the look and feel. So, I decided to build it for myself.<p>More details at www.CronToday.com&#x2F;about<p>Tell me more how this app can help you better. Be part of the building process: info@CronToday.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.CronToday.com
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread. Good luck!

(Also, please use "Show HN" rather than "Launch HN".)

~~~
NarcisMirandes
Thank you dang. Sorry, I am new here. I am very open to any suggestion. Thank
you.

